# IQ Test



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

I wanted to get a stomach bypass surgery and had to go to a pyschological evaluation. During the process I took a IQ test. I got IQ 84 and it said (this is basically learning difficulty). But I took online tests where I scored in the gifted range. I dont know if online tests are correct though. My genetic test also said I have high IQ in my genes. What do you think? As for academic achievement. I have a Matura (thats like High School Diploma which enables you to study at any austrian or german university). And first level diploma of law school from University of Linz.



 

 

 
As for the online Test I took here is the reply of what they said

_*Dear Svetozar, 

thank you for the additional information about your environment. If you experience a similar issue in the future, just let me know and I will take care of it.

I cannot speak on behalf of any other online IQ test, as I don't have any knowledge of how they were designed, normed and deployed. As it is with most things online, some are good and some are not that good.

Fiqure was normed on a large sample of people (more than 500) and correlates well with the golden standards of proctored I.Q. tests such as the WAIS-III PIQ and the Raven APM. It was created by a team of scientists covering areas such as Math, Psychology and Software Development. 
We are particularly proud to have psychologists and psychiatrists use our test in their professional environment, along with the majority of the active internet based high I.Q. societies. Their trust is especially important, since they all have reviewed our designing and norming process before they decided to work with us.

If there is anything else I can assist with, I am always available.*_


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 15, 2018)

IQ is not based on genes only but also on environment. One can use the brain and the IQ will rise. IQ tests may be inaccurate when the participants lack the education to understand the questions or tasks, resp. when the wrong tests are applied. One can question their accuracy in general.


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2018)

Interesting. Where's the test??


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

Kat said:


> Interesting. Where's the test??


Fiqure IQ Test


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Where's the test??
> ...




You have to pay for it? There is a short free one though.


----------



## Mortimer (Apr 15, 2018)

Kat said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



i paid for it. i thought if i pay for it its more proffessional.


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't know. I do not know what is on the one you pay for.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 15, 2018)

I’m skeptical of some IQ tests on the internet.  If the owner of the site is looking to increase traffic, the test may be skewed to give a high score.  That’s because most people will not be bragging about getting a low score.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 15, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> I wanted to get a stomach bypass surgery and had to go to a pyschological evaluation. During the process I took a IQ test. I got IQ 84 and it said (this is basically learning difficulty). But I took online tests where I scored in the gifted range. I dont know if online tests are correct though. My genetic test also said I have high IQ in my genes. What do you think? As for academic achievement. I have a Matura (thats like High School Diploma which enables you to study at any austrian or german university). And first level diploma of law school from University of Linz.
> View attachment 188287 View attachment 188288 View attachment 188289
> As for the online Test I took here is the reply of what they said
> 
> ...



You know the IQ doesn't mean much, right?

People who make the most money aren't people with the highest IQs. 

Usually social intelligence rewards with the most money.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

I guess IQ tests give some indication of intelligence. I've found that how smart you are depends on who you are around, and what tasks are to be performed. Put a nuclear physicist in with a group of life long farmers, and he's probably the one who will lose a few fingers in a combine accident.


----------



## cnm (Apr 16, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Put a nuclear physicist in with a group of life long farmers, and he's probably the one who will lose a few fingers in a combine accident.


I've seen the way some obviously intelligent people can't accept that safety rules apply to them as well as the yokels.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Where's the test??
> ...


Oh look, my IQ is about *300*


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

Faun said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Dark Fury is gonna be jealous.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 16, 2018)

Faun said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I got 455.... nah nah, my brain's bigger than yours, nah nah....


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> I wanted to get a stomach bypass surgery and had to go to a pyschological evaluation. During the process I took a IQ test. I got IQ 84 and it said (this is basically learning difficulty). But I took online tests where I scored in the gifted range. I dont know if online tests are correct though. My genetic test also said I have high IQ in my genes. What do you think? As for academic achievement. I have a Matura (thats like High School Diploma which enables you to study at any austrian or german university). And first level diploma of law school from University of Linz.
> View attachment 188287 View attachment 188288 View attachment 188289
> As for the online Test I took here is the reply of what they said
> 
> ...




For one thing, what has getting a bypass operation have anything to do with needing a psychological evaluation?  They think you have a food addiction that is all in your mind?  I would not worry about any IQ tests, they are the most inaccurate and overrated things in the world.  At best, they are basically a reflection of memorized facts and people who know lots of trivia score well on them.  You can program trivia into a computer, but does that make a computer intelligent?  True intelligence is only partly tied to education, it also relates to imagination, creativity, analysis, interpretation and problem-solving, and these things are next to impossible to judge accurately in a test.  FWIW, I would judge most people on this board to have a very average or sub-average IQ of between 85 and 100.  This forum is the biggest collection of idiots I've ever met----  there must be something about talking politics that attracts a lot of them.


----------



## cnm (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> This forum is the biggest collection of idiots I've ever met---- there must be something about talking politics that attracts a lot of them.


A forum member's self analysis is always appreciated.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

cnm said:


> A forum member's self analysis is always appreciated.



I'd put you at the lower end, barely above an imbecile.  You lose an extra ten points for being dumb and arrogant enough to rate yourself as educated and intelligent.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > A forum member's self analysis is always appreciated.
> ...



I've read your posts. You're pretty dumb, but you don't seem to know it.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




This coming from the #1 Flaming Ass on the message board right behind Timmy, Jillian and Tommy Tainant!  I'm so dumb that's why I skipped 5th grade, 8th grade, went through high school in two years and graduated in the Who's Who with a college scholarship to be CEO of two of my own companies?  What you got, BULLSHIT, you type up form letters for some liberal lawyer somewhere in the big city?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I didn't know they gave scholarships to be a CEO. I believe you though, just like I believe frigidwierdo's 455 IQ. Looks like this board is just jam packed with geniouses. I'm just surprised that so much dumb stuff is posted.


----------



## cnm (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> I'd put you at the lower end, barely above an imbecile. You lose an extra ten points for being dumb and arrogant enough to rate yourself as educated and intelligent.


I don't believe I've ever claimed to be smart, let alone well educated. Where did you see that purported self rating?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 16, 2018)

cnm said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I'd put you at the lower end, barely above an imbecile. You lose an extra ten points for being dumb and arrogant enough to rate yourself as educated and intelligent.
> ...



If you read it right (right like far right), you clearly wrote 'I ...claim ....to be smart, .....well educated.'


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > A forum member's self analysis is always appreciated.
> ...


Spits a bonafide birther. There ain’t no one dumber than a birther. 

That alone drops your IQ by 40 points... which is about where your IQ would be had you not been a birther.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Suuuuuure..............


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


 
cnm may not have actively said it in so many words, I have not read his EVERY post, but like all liberals, he THINKS it.  It exudes from his being.  But then, most Libs do state it right out loud as well by calling conservatives "backward," "regressive," "troglodytes," "deplorables," and similar words.  That is saying the same thing.  Your queen Hillary let it all hang out.  She couldn't even be bothered lowering herself to campaigning in half the states in this country.  I'm surprised she didn't wear latex gloves when she tried to go through that subway turnstile for her photo-op.  Maybe she just painted he hands with that stuff that looks like skin and peels off.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


wouldnt that make him #4?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 16, 2018)

Written test are of course more accurate. 
Only thing I will say is it would be virtually impossible for someone in the gifted range to only score an 84 without being impaired at the moment is some way.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Its a close call.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Don't confuse the poor fool.


----------



## Votto (Apr 16, 2018)

If you need an IQ test to verify you are intelligent, may I suggest taking the test is an absolute waste of time.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> I wanted to get a stomach bypass surgery and had to go to a pyschological evaluation. During the process I took a IQ test. I got IQ 84 and it said (this is basically learning difficulty). But I took online tests where I scored in the gifted range. I dont know if online tests are correct though. My genetic test also said I have high IQ in my genes. What do you think? As for academic achievement. I have a Matura (thats like High School Diploma which enables you to study at any austrian or german university). And first level diploma of law school from University of Linz.
> View attachment 188287 View attachment 188288 View attachment 188289
> As for the online Test I took here is the reply of what they said
> 
> ...


*We Are the Gift They Don't Deserve*

False-friend educationists have no right to use the misleading term "gifted."  The only things High IQs are given are insults and ingratitude.  This is by the rulers' design, since meek geeks create all the plutocracy's wealth.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to get a stomach bypass surgery and had to go to a pyschological evaluation. During the process I took a IQ test. I got IQ 84 and it said (this is basically learning difficulty). But I took online tests where I scored in the gifted range. I dont know if online tests are correct though. My genetic test also said I have high IQ in my genes. What do you think? As for academic achievement. I have a Matura (thats like High School Diploma which enables you to study at any austrian or german university). And first level diploma of law school from University of Linz.
> ...


*Prometheus Shrugged*

High IQs could have cured cancer and solved other pressing problems fifty years ago, but they went on strike because of your jealous exploiter-induced ingratitude.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to get a stomach bypass surgery and had to go to a pyschological evaluation. During the process I took a IQ test. I got IQ 84 and it said (this is basically learning difficulty). But I took online tests where I scored in the gifted range. I dont know if online tests are correct though. My genetic test also said I have high IQ in my genes. What do you think? As for academic achievement. I have a Matura (thats like High School Diploma which enables you to study at any austrian or german university). And first level diploma of law school from University of Linz.
> ...


*Anti-Genius Myth to Flatter the Unevolved*

Your Greedhead zombie idols are the most anti-social of all.  Their undeserved success only means they haven't been caught yet, or faced the consequences of the fact that High IQs have created all the world's weapons.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...




MY "jealous exploiter-induced ingratitude?"  Where do you get that crap?  I'm neither jealous, exploited or exploiting, and certainly not ungracious.  Cancer like many things HAS largely been solved, but there is big money in illness, sickness and disease.  NASA doesn't want the EmDrive because there is big money in launching platforms with solid fuel, and the car industry doesn't want a better engine; there is big money in oil and gas.  Electric car?  Forget about it.  It takes a lot of oil and gas to generate the electricity the car runs on!  And you pay up front for the higher QE with that big sticker on the window.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2018)

> Kemper is known for his large stature and high intelligence, standing 6 feet 9 inches (2.06 m) tall, weighing over 250 pounds (113 kg) and having a reported Intelligence quotient (IQ) of 145, features that left his victims with little chance to overcome him



Edmund Kemper - Wikipedia

 scary


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Don't worry about it. He doesn't either.


----------

